

Mind blowing tweets - hackaflocka

Who are some people to follow on twitter who only pump out mind blowing tweets? The subjects I&#x27;m interested in include
- coding
- startup scene
- entrepreneurship
- science
- design and type
- solar, bio and health tech
- spirituality<p>My experience has been that many people tweet out mind blowing stuff once in a while, but also pump out lots of drek (e.g. one has to be a bystander to their conversations with people). I want to avoid this. I&#x27;m looking for people who only pump out one-way traffic of mind blowing stuff. The closest I&#x27;ve found anyone to this ideal is @levie.
======
timita
Not sure if 100% of their posts are mind blowing. It's hard to dispense much
business wisdom via a Twitter feed. Still, you can learn a lot from them,
especially if you follow the links they recommend. My favourite is at the top:

David S. Rose @davidsrose Venture capitalist, entrepreneur, angel investor

Jeff Bussgang @bussgang Former entrepreneur turned VC at Flybridge Capital

Fred Wilson @fredwilson I am a VC

I'd also suggest to read through David Rose's replies on Quora. Very
thoughtful

~~~
hackaflocka
I agree about @davidsrose -- he loves to teach and share knowledge.

------
pathy
@tqbf ('tptacek)

@patio11

@Ramit (of I Will Teach You To Be Rich fame)

@alexisohanian (Reddit Co-founder)

@brennandunn (Planscope)

@GSElevator (Hardly mind blowing but amusing)

@thestartupspace (Swedish Startup Space, a blog but puts out good content, but
I am biased towards Swedish tech stories)

That is all I could think of right now. You could always follow me(@Chronoo)
but I doubt you would get any mind blowing tweets ;).

~~~
hackaflocka
Thanks -- upvoted you and followed @ramit .

------
bjourne
Is it because they tweet links to interesting stories? Otherwise how is it
possible to learn something worthwhile from 120 char messages? It's hard for
me to fathom how a text so short could be "mind blowing."

~~~
pymonks
It is possible for a 140 character message (tweet) to be "mind blowing",
that's the reason twitter is so popular, isnt it ?

------
covgjai
Mark Suster @msuster

You can also check out his blog
[http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com](http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com)

------
cjbenedikt
@impact4change @carlfischer101

